# h.lividum



## infinity (May 31, 2006)

Just got two female h.lividums! For a really cool pic:

http://www.bighairyspiders.com/pix/cobalt1.jpg

Always wanted some of these and heard they were aggressive and I SO know why they've got that reputation now... The second I opened the tub it came in, it virtually attacked me! :shock: - don't worry, lucky for all the girls out there, I'm still in one piece :wink: - I'll try and get some feeding pics soon but they're real beauties!


----------



## Mike (May 31, 2006)

Wow nice T


----------



## Peloquin (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice. Pet holes.

I've had about 7 over the years and every time one pops it I say "Never again".

They are just a waste of shelving to be honest.

Like a JCB with blue legs.

If you dont give them enough substrate they stress out too much and die, if you give them enough they dig a hole and if you're very lucky, you might see a leg tip or two at 3 in the morning.

Lovely looking spiders though.

I think the H. minax (Thai black) is far more likely to bite than the lividum though.


----------



## infinity (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree with u there- they're reputed to be diggers but mine haven't yet - I've given them 5 inches or so of compost and still nothing  - just webbing over the surface. Although my h.gigas are really keen diggers and they're loads of fun! I don't know why people don't like the burrowing species- if you put them in a clear/ glass container that has been covered with black paper- they readily dig along side the glass... then when it's dawn/ dusk, you can remove the paper and watch them being active in/ out of their burrows... Better than terrestrial species like b.smithi which just sit there or even p.regalis which sits there but just higher up... The burrowing species seem to act more like trapdoor spiders (which i also have but it has yet to make a retreat!  )

The more aggressive the better i say  - because once they're set up, they're easy to clean and are really aggressive  

And on the h.minax topic... I have 10... gorgeous species (for all those wondering, black version of lividum), at the sling/ juv stage but make really intricate tunnels and funnels out of webbing - these are aggressive! :twisted:


----------



## Peloquin (Jun 2, 2006)

Personally I prefer the African stuff to the Asian but they come a close secon. I'm jus beginning to rebuild my spiders after gtting out o the hobby for aout 8 years.

So far I have...

approx 150 slings of Dwarf Chile

2x adult Chile Rose

3x Salmon Pink Slings

2x Salmon Pink Large juvs

1x P.lugardi Fort Hall Baboon

3x C. bechuanicus (dont know common name)

3x C.darlingi (East African horned Baboon)

3x C. marshalli slings

1x C.marshalli sub adult (Greater horned baboon)

4x Curly Hair slings

1x Curly hair juv

1x Red Rump juv

8x Red Rump slings

1x Starburst baboon sub adult

3x Starburst slings (all 4 RCF)

1x sub adult male Red Knee

1x Adule female (I think) Cobalt Blue

1x large juv King Baboon

3x juv Indian Ornimental

1x juv Ornimental baboon

1x P. chordatus (Killimanjaro baboon) adult female (I think)

4x H.minax slings (Thai Black)

1x Acan. Geneculata (Brazil White Knee(?) sub adult ?

1x Lasiodora cristata (or whatever it's called now) dont know common name sling

4x G. aureostriata (Chaco gold knee) slings

1x adult female Aviv avic (Pink Toe)

50 odd pink toe slings from above

C. fasciatum (Tiger Rump)

Juv female

1x Hottentotta polystictus (google it)

2x Adult female Popa Spurca Crassa (Twig mantis)

5x Eucheomanella sp. (Stick mantis)

1x P. whalbergi (flower mantis)

1x adult female M. paykulli

4x ooth from above

2x T. sinensis (chinese mantis) ooth.

1x Bud Wing ooth

mated female H. memb. (giant asian mantis)

2x mated H. grandis ?

40 odd Cuban Burrowing Cockroaches

10 deaths Head Cockroaches.

Still looking for any horned baboons and other baboons.


----------



## infinity (Jun 3, 2006)

wow, quite a collection... kinda surprised you don't have a T.blondi in amongst all that lot but hey, you have a baboon so it comes pretty close


----------



## Peloquin (Jun 3, 2006)

Dont like T. blondi.

Just a big, looking, scabby brown spider that flick hairs at you all the time.

For a big brown jobbie, I'd personally go for either H. gigas or P. cancerides.

H.gigas tend to dig and hide too much though.

Nowadays I tend to concentrate on mainly African stuff. Mainly the Ceratogyrus genus or the Pterinochilus genus.

If anyone has any for sale (UK) drop me a PM?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 9, 2006)

> I think the H. minax (Thai black) is far more likely to bite than the lividum though.


Or Haplopelma sp. 'Vietnam', (_vonvirthi_)

Man.. Had no idea this thread was so old!


----------

